
Huawei confirms it has built its own mobile operating system - simonebrunozzi
https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3001685/huawei-confirms-it-has-built-its-own-operating-system-just-case-us
======
yhoneycomb
Sounds good to me. Software companies are no longer independent of the local
government. Doesn't make sense for a country's companies to be beholden to
software from other countries that is riddled with backdoors for their
intelligence agencies.

------
NotPaidToPost
This highlights the absolute crazy situation smartphone manufacturers have let
themselves into.

They have let Google put them on a leash.

------
A2017U1
Note: 14 Mar 2019

They've seen this coming for a while.

